# Backyard treasure, Little Yellow Lady Slippers



## Kawarthapine (May 23, 2016)

The recent heat wave and sun has brought these plants into bloom less than four weeks from the time they emerged from my flower bed.





These plants are native to my area (central Ontario, Canada) and are rescues from a bike path that went through a friends farm about 15 years ago.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 23, 2016)

Oh my, those are simply fantastic. So glad you could save them.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 23, 2016)

Great color on those bad boys. Good save!


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## abax (May 23, 2016)

Excellent conservation effort and lovely as well. The Hostas make an outstanding companion planting. What a
good idea!


----------



## John M (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful! Great colour on that clone!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful and double flowered too!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 24, 2016)

That is truly excellent color. Good growing!


----------



## e-spice (May 24, 2016)

Those are stunning. Great job growing them (and saving them too).


----------



## My Green Pets (May 24, 2016)

Successful transplant? Amazing.


----------



## Drorchid (May 26, 2016)

wow, those are super dark! They almost look like the European Cyp. calceolus!


----------



## Ray (May 27, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------

